# Can a 38" deck for LT150 work on LT155 (38" on LT155)



## RaymondJ (Jun 3, 2019)

I need a new deck and I know the lift linkage is different but putting the schematics side by side I think the LT150 38" deck would mount on an LT155 38" deck. The LT150 deck has a few more holes for things but if those things are removed it looks like a match. Could someone confirm? Thank you.


----------

